# Prohormone recommendation



## Sheriff Morris (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi guys has anyone tried the radians super D-10 (superdrol) or experience of other suppliers of superdrol?


----------



## Sheriff Morris (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone with reviews for radians own sdrol or core labs X hdrol, DMZ or M1T??


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Shill


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

I actually think I have tried these a few years ago, were they black and yellow caps?


----------

